# Mormon Friend



## Montanablue (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a friend who is a Mormon. We're becoming closer friends and it seems possible (if not probable) that at some point we'll talk about religion. I know a good bit about the history of Mormonism, but not much about their beliefs (especially current beliefs). Can anyone recommend anything? I feel like it might be best to go into this knowing some background.


----------



## David (Apr 3, 2010)

Way of the Master made an episode about Mormonism in Season 3. It's not super-deep, but I found it to be a good crash course.
Jehovah's Witnesses & Mormonism | Living Waters


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Walter Martin, Kingdom of the Cults.

http://www.amazon.com/Kingdom-Cults-Walter-Martin/dp/1556617143


----------



## EricP (Apr 3, 2010)

In my experience with friends and home visits, the Mormons I've know have been very nice, very friendly, and very busy with their religious duties. They've been interested in explaining some of the issues of their beliefs, but will often defer to an elder on "serious" questions. They use very Christian language, but underneath (and some really haven't looked into this much) the meanings are very different (even who Christ is, His relationship to the Father, His "relationship" to satan, etc); they hold the book of Mormon and the Bible as essentially on equal ground--Smith's book (which, honestly, if you read it comes off in many places like bad science fiction) being the "latter day" revelation that supersedes Scripture. Most at the non-elder level won't get involved in deep religious discussions, and will personally back off a bit when you try to engage them. Their emphasis on evangelism, as legalistic as it is, is admirable and puts many of us Christians to shame. If you show an interest in what they believe, you might eventually have the chance to talk with an elder (no ordained position here) and find out more. Go with God!!


----------



## Jack K (Apr 3, 2010)

The beliefs about Scripture and Christ and such are certainly important, and a good book can probably fill you in. I'll just add what the books might not tell you: Their religious system puts them under pressure to prove themselves to God. They have no assurance outside of their own good, religious behavior.

So the one apologetic that really counts is your own joy, freedom and absence of burden due to the life you have in Jesus. Most Mormons I know assume practicing Christians are like them: trying hard to please God. But you are nothing like them. You already have God's full pleasure. _That's_ what will be confounding and ultimately attractive.


----------



## David (Apr 3, 2010)

Jack K said:


> Their religious system puts them under pressure to prove themselves to God. They have no assurance outside of their own good, religious behavior.
> 
> So the one apologetic that really counts is your own joy, freedom and absence of burden due to the life you have in Jesus. Most Mormons I know assume practicing Christians are like them: trying hard to please God. But you are nothing like them. You already have God's full pleasure. _That's_ what will be confounding and ultimately attractive.


Do you think this point would also apply for people in other works-oriented systems, eg Islam?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 3, 2010)

One thing that will always help in contending against false religions- know the theology of the Bible well.

Nothing can stand against it.

When someone in the false religion tells you they are Christians too, center in on the redemptive work of Christ. Why doesn't your religion have crosses on their churches? (Then explain the significance of the cross from Scripture, know those Scriptures well).


----------



## Jack K (Apr 3, 2010)

David said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > Their religious system puts them under pressure to prove themselves to God. They have no assurance outside of their own good, religious behavior.
> ...


 
Haven't known enough Muslims to know firsthand, but I'd like to think so. The gospel vs. works righteousness. My money's on the gospel.


----------

